# Dividing Crypts.



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I purchased a Crypt Wendtii in a pot and was wondering if it is best to take off that rock wool stuff and divide the plant or should it be planted with the whole thing together in the rock wool? If you divide the plant, how much spacing should there be between plants? In other words do crypts. grow like stem plants or do they spread out horizontally under the gravel? I am new to crypts. so don't really know.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Take the rock wool off and trim any dead roots if there are any. Wendtii crypts can get pretty big under good conditions so give a few inches between plants. 

They will spread along the root close to the mother plant or sometimes you get plants coming up further away. 

Good luck and don't be afraid if a few of the leaves die or 'melt'. This is normal and you'll get new growth soon.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Andrew is exactly right. That rockwool also has nutrients in it that you won't want to introduce to your tank.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've tried it both ways using identical tanks. In one tank I divided the plant in the other left it alone. I did this for several plants. At the 6 months mark the undivided plant looked stronger as it hadn't gone through root shock. At the 12 months mark the divided plants was bigger.

There no nutrients to speak of in the rockwool. The water in the rockwool will be the same as the tank the plants are in. If you're really concerned, rinse it in some water from your tank. Keep in mind thiough any nutrients are a) going to be diluted and b) responsible for the growth of the plant you thought nice enough to buy. Don't sweat it.


----------



## meredymae (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the divided one was bigger at 12 mos as that is my goal in having divided a huge wendtii last night!


----------

